# Umstieg auf nfs V4

## Tinitus

Hallo,

da ich hier Probleme mit dem nfs Export unter der NFS Version 3 habe möchte ich nun auf die Version 4 umsteigen.

Ich hoffe Ihr benutzt schon die 4er Version  :Wink: 

Dazu gibt es ein paar Fragen:

1. Warum gibt es dort nur ein Export Verzeichnis in das man per moun --bind seine Exporte "hineinmounten" muß?

2. Warum muß man dann doch jedes einzelne Unterverzeichnis einzeln freigeben?

und das Wichtigste!

3. kann man hier einfach User mit gleichem Namen aber verschiedener User ID auf verschiedenen Rechnern mappen?

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

erstes Ergebnis

nachdem auf dem Client nun /etc/init.d/rpc.idmapd läuft funktioniert das Usermapping.

Leider kann ich auf dem Client immer noch keine Dateien löschen, die auf dem Server sind

Aber eines kann ich mit Gewißheit schon sagen: Mit den derzeitigen Einstellungen ist nfs4 um den Faktor 100 langsamer als nfs Version 3

Einen leeren Ordner löschen dauerte ca. 10 Sekunden. Unter nfs V3 ging das "sofort"

Woran kann es also liegen, daß ich nur Ordner/Dateien löschen kann, die vorher selber erstellt habe (auf Clientseite)?

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

*Pump*

jetzt habe ich mal weitergebastelt

jetzt kommt 

nfsd: last server has exited, flushing export cache

NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery directory

NFSD: starting 90-second grace period

Was bedeutet das nun wieder?

----------

## boospy

Wir gehts dir dabei? Läuft das Teil schon? Bei mir ist NFS so langsam.

----------

